# Anybody keeping Gold Wolffish (Hoplerythrinus unitaeniatus)?



## ironmunki (Nov 6, 2007)

Wondering if anyone here is keeping more than one gold wolffish in tank and if so how is it working out. I've heard/seen mixed reviews on this. Some say it can be done other say it won't work they'll kill each other but I want to hear some opinions from folks that have/had them. I should be getting three 4-5" gold wolffish in a few days and my plan is to put them in my 150 with a few bichirs.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

have no experience in these wolfs. ive heard several times before that they will coexist with large enough tank mates in a large enough tank. i wouldnt push my luck with them, but you should be okay. my advice is to have an out in case something goes wrong.

the birchirs might end up being the ones not taking kindly to their new tank mates


----------

